

Show HN: My first mac app hits the app store (quick url shortener) - mhusby
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/quick-url-shortener/id417599309

======
divtxt
Nice & simple - good luck with the sales!

What marketing have you done / plan to do? If you're willing to share, would
love to hear how your sales proceed.

Notes:

\- the product name says "Quick URL Shortener", but the (preferences?)
screenshot shows both "menuBitly" & "bitlyMenu"!

\- screenshots critique: for the window, use shift-command-4 > spacebar >
click - gives a nice transparency fading border. for the menu bar screenshot,
trim more carefully e.g the 100% is cutoff. also any reason the app icon is
not highlighted?

~~~
mhusby
Thanks for the feedback! I will try to get that stuff revved and submit for a
update asap.

As for marketing this post is all I have done so far, and I do plan to do a
follow up post when I have a little data.

